# What happened to the OT Sci-fi/Fantasy boards?



## Heretic Apostate (May 25, 2002)

I was actually relieved to be able to find all the threads in one place....


----------



## Staffan (May 25, 2002)

I agree... it's nice to have a relatively low-traffic place to discuss Angel and Buffy and other American shows that aren't shown over here (or if they are, with a lag time of 4+ years). Also, it's good because it keeps the threads out of sight until I'm able to see the shows, with the day or two of lag I have.


----------



## Grazzt (May 25, 2002)

That forum was set up on the new boards. When MOrrus imported the old database (yesterday) it didn't contain that forum. Hence it disappeared.


----------



## Staffan (May 25, 2002)

Yeah, I figured that out, but that's no excuse for not immediately setting it up again on the new boards. After all, that board was a good thing, and if it cleans out the general RPG forum that's even better.


----------



## Horacio (May 25, 2002)

I don't agree. I prefer the General forum. I don't like forum splitting.
YMMV, of course...


----------



## Morrus (May 25, 2002)

Staffan said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I figured that out, but that's no excuse for not immediately setting it up again on the new boards. After all, that board was a good thing, and if it cleans out the general RPG forum that's even better. *




"No excuse"...?!?

I'm not entirely sure how to reply to that - I wasn't aware that I needed an excuse or had a duty to perform.  I've been busy doing other things.  Sleeping was one of the major items on my list.


----------



## EricNoah (May 25, 2002)

*gives thumbs up to the idea of Russ sleeping more* 

Hey, maybe it's time for a poll on the subject? Unless, of course, Russ thinks it was definitely a good idea.  I myself liked it.


----------



## 2WS-Steve (May 25, 2002)

I thought the board seemed like a good idea too; especially since some people appeared to get a bit annoyed at all the off-topic threads in the general forum. I figure there's no pressing rush for it though.


----------



## Morrus (May 25, 2002)

I'm pretty keen on the idea.  It's fairly apparent that people *want* to talk about that sort of stuff (in fact, so do I!) but that the amount by which the Gen Disc. forum was being cluttered up by OT posts every time anything happened in the sci-fi/fantasy TV/Movie world annoying some people.

Now people can feel free to post as much and as many threads as they wish on the subject and those who don't like those threads can just ignore the forum in queestion.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 25, 2002)

I'd like to report a missing forum: *d20 System.* It's a forum to discuss OGL, d20 Trademark License, and OGC sources (including wizards' SRD).

Any reason why it was removed? Lack of activity?


----------



## Morrus (May 25, 2002)

> I'd like to report a missing forum: d20 System. It's a forum to discuss OGL, d20 Trademark License, and OGC sources (including wizards' SRD).
> 
> Any reason why it was removed? Lack of activity?




Yeah, very few posts, half of which didn't even belong there.  Probably best just use the d20 Publisher's forum for that sort of thing - at least that way the threads will be seen by publishers who have some experience in the matter.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (May 25, 2002)

Thanks Morrus, the new forum is much appreciated.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 25, 2002)

Okay, one more question.  I see that the OT threads have been moved to the new Sci-Fi/Fantasy forum.  However, there's an OT Poll, which, now being in the correct forum, is now OnT.  It's currently a closed thread.  Will it be opened, now that it's in the correct forum?

In other words, will polls be allowed in the Sci-Fi/Fantasy forum?


----------



## Morrus (May 25, 2002)

> In other words, will polls be allowed in the Sci-Fi/Fantasy forum?




Hmm... good question.

The best way to look at it is this - the rule hasn't changed.  OT polls are still not allowed.  The difference now is that, in the Sci-Fi/Fantasy forum, the definition of OT is different to in other forums.  In other words, in that forum, a Non-RPG Sci-Fi/Fantasy poll is not OT, and thus does not break the rule.


----------



## Staffan (May 26, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "No excuse"...?!?
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how to reply to that - I wasn't aware that I needed an excuse or had a duty to perform.  I've been busy doing other things.  Sleeping was one of the major items on my list. *



Ah, sorry. I didn't mean "excuse", "reason" would probably have been a better word. After all, it was added at first for a good reason, and removed more or less by accident... so adding it again would make sense.

And since you did add it again: *Thank you!*


----------



## Horacio (May 26, 2002)

Yes, that is always worth saying, THANKS, MORRUS!


----------



## Darkness (May 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Yes, that is always worth saying, THANKS, MORRUS! *



W3rd!


----------



## Mark (May 29, 2002)

Is it worthwhile considering expanding it to include CRPGs?  Something along the lines of a "SciFi/Fantasy TV/Movies/CRPG Forum"?  Just a thought...


----------



## Morrus (May 29, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Is it worthwhile considering expanding it to include CRPGs?  Something along the lines of a "SciFi/Fantasy TV/Movies/CRPG Forum"?  Just a thought...  *




They're best placed in the Software forum, I think.


----------



## Mark (May 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They're best placed in the Software forum, I think. *




That's why you're the guy with the brains who uses the brains to do things with your brains!


----------

